# Doom 3 on Windows 7 64 bit?



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was having a little problem playing doom 3 on a windows 7 64 bit machine. I have heard that because doom 3 was made for xp it most likely will not play on windows 7. However, I have seen plenty o f you tube videos of people playing it.I installed the game, it is legit, no cracks or anything like that. However when I try to run the game I get this error message:

*(If you don't want to read the whole log, the error message is in the bottom)*

1596 MHz Intel CPU with MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 & HTT
4032 MB System Memory
1791 MB Video Memory
Winsock Initialized
Hostname: student-HP
IP: 
doom using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
enabled Denormals-Are-Zero mode
------ Initializing File System ------
Current search path:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3/base
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak008.pk4 (3 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak004.pk4 (5137 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak003.pk4 (4676 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak002.pk4 (6120 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak001.pk4 (8972 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\pak000.pk4 (2698 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\game00.pk4 (2 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
4966 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
execing editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
execing DoomConfig.cfg
"" " isn't a valid key
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
4966 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...registered window class
...registered fake window class
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'opengl32' ): succeeded
Couldn't find proc address for: wglBindTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleaseTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSetPbufferAttribARB
...calling CDS: ok
...created window @ 0,0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...attempting to use stereo
...PIXELFORMAT 4 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Couldn't find proc address for: wglBindTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleaseTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSetPbufferAttribARB

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
mouse: DirectInput initialized.
keyboard: DirectInput initialized.
------------------------------------
sound: STEREO
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
...using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
...using GL_ARB_texture_compression
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000
...using GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias
X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found
...using GL_EXT_texture3D
...using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
X..GL_NV_register_combiners not found
...using GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...using GL_ARB_fragment_program
X..EXT_depth_bounds_test not found
---------- R_NV20_Init ----------
Not available.
----- R200_Init -----
Not available.
---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------
Available.
Cg not available.
--------------------------------------------
---------- R_Exp_Init ----------
PARAM bloom0 = { 0.199501 };
PARAM bloom1 = { 0.176059 };
PARAM bloom2 = { 0.121004 };
PARAM bloom3 = { 0.064769 };
PARAM bloom4 = { 0.027000 };
PARAM bloom5 = { 0.008765 };
PARAM bloom6 = { 0.002216 };
PARAM bloom7 = { 0.000436 };
Available.
--------------------------------------------
----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/shadow.vp
glprogs/R200_interaction.vp
glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/environment.vfp
-------------------------------
using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory
using ARB2 renderSystem
found DLL in pak file: C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\game00.pk4/gamex86.dll
copy gamex86.dll to C:\Program Files (x86)\Doom 3\base\gamex86.dll
game using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
enabled Denormals-Are-Zero mode
--------- Initializing Game ----------
gamename: baseDOOM-1
gamedate: Jul 8 2004
Initializing event system
...471 event definitions
Initializing class hierarchy
...141 classes, 190284 bytes for event callbacks
Initializing scripts
--------- Game Map Shutdown ----------
--------------------------------------
********************
*ERROR: Error: file script/doom_events.script, line 980: Unknown event 'getIdealWeapon'*

********************
Error during initialization
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL

Some things I tried already:
1. changed compatibility mode to XP with admin privelages
2.I installed the latest patch, but when I do that I get a different error, so re-installed the game.

Thats about it so far. I have searched the internet for solutions but so far none. Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

I have an update, I copied the contents of the disc onto my desktop in a folder, if I run the doom3.exe in the setup/data folder which came on the disc itself, the game runs just fine. It is really weird. But it will not run if I run it from the installation directory which is 
C:/Program Filesx86?Doom 3/Doom3.exe 

I tried re-copying that exe into the installation directory, but it does the same thing. I mean I don't mind running the game like that from here on, but do you think that will get in the way of adding any mods too it, because there are a lot of cool mods for this game? Also I noticed that the game will not allow me to change it's resolution. I can run it in ultra high, but i t won't change the resolution.


----------



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Well I fixed the problem, I found a fix online. Somebody made a mod to get the widescreen resolutions to work. All I had to was replace some files and voila!! I am so glad he did too, I have been wanting to play this for a while. I love steam. By the way anybody hear about the new doom 3 bfg edition? It is coming out for consoles but I read an article about how the current mods on the web will give you the same perks and updates as the new doom they are coming out with on the consoles. I figured instead of dropping a whole 60 on doom 3 in October, why not just get it for 20 and make my own upgrades. I love computers, especially modding.


----------

